# Will any plants grow in plain aquarium gravel?



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes it would. But your lights,ferts, addition of co2 would also play a role


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

if you want to use plain aquarium gravel, it's always better to put base ferts first for root feeder. i use non-enriched substrate all the time. but always put base fertilizers first even in my non rooted plants just in case if i want to change the settings or add root plants.


----------



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys. I'm going to be using the plain gravel I already bought but I definitely need to pick up some ferts when I go to buy my plants. I'll be using a low light setup with no CO2 though. Hopefully, I'll get some growth even if it's slow. My mollies need some hiding spots.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

this was all grown in normal inert aquarium gravel, granted i do have 2.2 wpg of lighting, dose fertz and have diy co2.


----------



## Cattius (Nov 5, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> this was all grown in normal inert aquarium gravel, granted i do have 2.2 wpg of lighting, dose fertz and have diy co2.



Thanks for your picture. This is really encouraging for my 10 gallon. I might rig up a DIY CO2 as well. Hopefully it's not too hard.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

if you can get some soda bottles, air line tubing, a drill, some yeast and sugar then you have what it takes!


----------

